# Bent rod giveaway.



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok guys. I have been making these left and right. This one came out just a tad asymmetrical. It actually works well for comfort. It shoots just as great as anything. I will give it to the first person who guesses the exact length of this slingshot (in inches or millimeters). I will rig it with 1745 tubes as well. Good luck!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

18"!! Thanks matey. Shall I send my address?


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

14&5/8 inches.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Let me clarify the length is from fork tip to handle bottom. Not the length of rod used.


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

I am allowed a second guess since I was guessing at the length of the rod used.

So now I guess 5 & 3/8 inches.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Chugosh said:


> So now I guess 5 & 3/8 inches.


hmm... I was gonna guess that

5 1/2 inches


----------



## redcard (Aug 26, 2010)

6 in


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

7inches, is my guess, jeff


----------



## slacker04 (Feb 18, 2010)

my guess is 8inches!!

Regards,
Tim


----------



## danny358 (Oct 3, 2010)

my guess is 5and 3/4 inches.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

5.5"


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

6-3/4"


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

7 and 5/32 inches


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

4.5 inches


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

6.5"


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

5 7/8"


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

14.5 cm


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

150 mm


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Just long enough


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Some very close guesses. Come on gang. The slingshot is not THAT bad. Plus you get it for free. Lets have some more guesses.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

I


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

7.4" nice btw.


----------



## tkdlaxer (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm going to guess 4.3 inches


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

How about 4 7/8 inches. Looks good to me.


----------



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

5 1/4 inches


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I am going to go with this until midnight sunday night. One of you guys is painfully close. If nobody gets it the closest wins.


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

5 5/8"


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

5 1/4. 5. 4 3/4


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

4.2 inches


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

7.5 inches ?


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

8 inches


----------



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

hey how do you make a bent rod slingshot?


----------



## kyote (Aug 29, 2010)

6 9/16"


----------



## hammer0419 (Aug 22, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> Ok guys. I have been making these left and right. This one came out just a tad asymmetrical. It actually works well for comfort. It shoots just as great as anything. I will give it to the first person who guesses the exact length of this slingshot (in inches or millimeters). I will rig it with 1745 tubes as well. Good luck!


6 3/8"


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

5 1/4"


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have two people who are both 1/8th inch away. What do I do?


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> I have two people who are both 1/8th inch away. What do I do?


Give it to the one with the first post. If it's me give it to the other guy( good karma).


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

This one goes to Dayhiker. The size was 6 5/8 inch. Dayhiker PM me with your info. Slingman guessed 6.5. I will make one of these for him as well.


----------



## kyote (Aug 29, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> This one goes to Dayhiker. The size was 6 5/8 inch. Dayhiker PM me with your info. Slingman guessed 6.5. I will make one of these for him as well.


Perhaps I'm mistaken, but isn't 6 9/16 closer to 6 5/8 than 6 3/4 and 6.5?


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

Itamar J said:


> hey how do you make a bent rod slingshot?


Well, you take some rod, and then you bend it.

But seriously, to get it right, I'd imagine it would be rather some help to make a bending jig or two, sort of a pegboard with very sturdy pegs. Even with heat bending, this would likely be helpful. Pegs of different size for different diameters of bend. Even sawn out multiplex pieces for complex curves, unless you were going freehand.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

l


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

kyote said:


> This one goes to Dayhiker. The size was 6 5/8 inch. Dayhiker PM me with your info. Slingman guessed 6.5. I will make one of these for him as well.


Perhaps I'm mistaken, but isn't 6 9/16 closer to 6 5/8 than 6 3/4 and 6.5?








[/quote]

No you are certainly correct! I must have missed that post. Did you guess that?


----------



## kyote (Aug 29, 2010)

Yes sir, sure did! My post was post #33, sent on Oct 32 2010 at 6:09 pm Pacific Standard Time. Should I send you my info?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

kyote said:


> Yes sir, sure did! My post was post #33, sent on Oct 32 2010 at 6:09 pm Pacific Standard Time. Should I send you my info?


Yep go ahead and send it. Will ship asap.


----------



## kyote (Aug 29, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> Yes sir, sure did! My post was post #33, sent on Oct 32 2010 at 6:09 pm Pacific Standard Time. Should I send you my info?


Yep go ahead and send it. Will ship asap.
[/quote]

Thanks RecurveMaster, your awesome! Can't wait!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

To the other two. I will make you guys one too.


----------



## bunnymansp (Oct 25, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> To the other two. I will make you guys one too.


any other free contest going on im in need of a slingshot


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

16mm length.


----------

